
Carbon Tax Simulator - strommen
https://www.uscleanenergyfund.com/blog/carbon-tax-simulator/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

